# Running Against Hallgren Time- EARLY (Blk)



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

(WI) Running Against Hallgren Time- EARLY EIC/CNM clear. prcd-PRA normal. RD/OSD normal. Hips Good. Elbows normal. Open and Am wins. Multiple AA placements. Nine series 2015 National AM. Hunts upland and waterfowl. Excellent disposition with other dogs, puppies, and kids. Great in the house. Loves to work every day. SIRE- FC/AFC CJ's Mister T DAM- Mink River's Witchy Woman (FC/AFC Whitie IV) Call or email with any questions. 
715-923-8345 
[email protected]


----------

